# Help! My puppy pees constantly



## JCJ124 (Apr 8, 2013)

Our puppy is 12 weeks old. Is it normal for a puppy to pee several times an hour? He was doing well, will go every time we take him out, uses pee pads when penned up in the kitchen, never soils his crate and sleeps thru the night with no accidents for 7-8 hours. We leave water out all day...is he drinking too much?! Is he marking? He goes to the same two locations when he does this. Should I put pee pads down in those locations or is that teaching him the wrong thing? Help!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Toilet training is often one step forward two steps back...
From your post it sounds as if he is doing really well and I am assuming that most of his accidents are happening when he is not in the kitchen, but when he has access to more of the house...
Puppies pee much more when they are excited and distracted. The fact that he is going to one of two places to pee shows that he has some control. You need to have eagle eyes and scoop him up when he is heading for his spot! If you can't watch him that closely then pop in the kitchen.
Kiki's danger time was the evenings when people were coming in from school, college, brownies, work etc etc and I was trying to cook tea, iron etc etc... and it was the hall - she'd rush out of the lounge and pee in the halls. She never had accidents if she was shut in the kitchen behind the baby gate.
As the weather gets nicer (and surely it will soon!) it will be easier to be outside with the pup more...
Leo - lovely name, by the way!


----------



## JCJ124 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you so much Marzi for your post! Makes me feel much better. You've made me realize that maybe we have become slack in watching over him and that that is all it really amounts to. At 12 weeks, he can't be expected to be perfect.  I just needed to hear someone tell me that it will get better.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, my advise would be to limit his freedom in the house and let him have just the kitchen unless you are able to be with him in another room, I definitely wouldn't put pads down anywhere else, you need him to know that he's only to pee in one place generally a pad by the back door and once he's using that you can start to move it outside, really go over the top with praise when he toilets where he's supposed to they learn really quick. Frequent weeks are normal I was amazed how often my too Pee'd when they were pups as you say several times in an hour or so sometimes but that does get better.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sounds normal to me, Bonnie needed to pee every half hour when she was a puppy. Dogs should always have access to water. Are you feeding dried food? Dried food makes them very thirsty, maybe you could try wet food?


----------

